# Suggestion for New Components



## chappi4u (Mar 9, 2013)

Would appreciate some help with purchase of new 5.1 system components. Just lost my Onkyo Tx-SR706 and am not willing to take it apart to try and replace capacitors on the HDMI board. Also, Have been using 38 yr-old B&O mains, Aperion Bravus 10" sub, Polk center, Boston Acoustic surrounds. Room size is approx. 24'X20." I have considered trying a pre pro and amp and pair of M and L ElectroMotion ELS with a Motion 8 center.

Also need to mention that I'm acoustically challenged, only one ear works, I need a much better center than I current have with clearest dialogue possible. I enjoy both movies and music CDs.:help::help::help::help::help:

Perhaps a great AVR with decent speakers would be the better course for me, but then I will never get my feet wet. Would like to learn REW, but xt32 sounds so good!

At age 71, willing to listen, willing to learn. Thanks for any help and suggestions!

Chappi


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The ML's would be nice. If your looking to save some $'s, I'd give the Arx's a good look. Great voicing. 

http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers

A new AVR with room correction software would also be a big help. We like Audessey XT 32.

http://www.accessories4less.com/

Both are good companies & HTS Sponsors.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

How much is your total budget for AVR, 5 speakers, and a subwoofer?


----------



## chappi4u (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for help! Budget is approx. $3,000.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

This does not give you the Audessey XT32 you said you wanted, but all things considered I think this would be a very good system for you and it comes in under budget at $2846 to the door when you use TV15 code in the shopping cart.
http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...d=2028&crid=305&cat_name=HOME+THEATER+BUNDLES 
You get Klipsch RF-82II (pair), RC-62, RS-52 (pair), Pioneer VSX-1123-K AVR, BIC Acoustech PL-200 x 2 - subwoofer, and a Klipsch SW-115 subwoofer.
Chances are if you call them you can work out a deal where you end up without the BIC subs and two SW-115's for about the same total price.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you want to piece together a system, this would work well.
There is something funky going on with the sound distributors shopping cart
The TV15 code works for RF-82's and RS-42's with a to the door price of $1442
When the RC-62 is added the discount goes away but if you order the center as a separate no discount order it's $550 for a total of $1992 leaving $1000 for a Hsu VTF-2 $600 and $400 to spend on an AVR

In this case the sub is better, but the surrounds are smaller (I own RS-42's and they will hold up their end of the deal just fine) and the AVR will be something like this http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-211...=sr_1_23?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1392005413&sr=1-23 which would work great.


----------



## chappi4u (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll take a look!


----------

